
Zuckerberg says sorry in full-page newspaper ads - merraksh
https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/25/europe/facebook-zuckerberg-cambridge-analytica-sorry-ads-newspapers-intl/index.html
======
ineedasername
Corporations don't say their sorry by a person saying "sorry". Money and
action.

